# Air flo pickup mason dump spreader



## ZRT1000 (Aug 24, 2006)

Air flo pickup mason dump spreader, Gas powered, used one time. $2900 obo Located in East Stroudsburg pa


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

That's a V box spreader, not a dump spreader


----------



## ZRT1000 (Aug 24, 2006)

cwren2472 said:


> That's a V box spreader, not a dump spreader


I am aware of that


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> That's a V box spreader, not a dump spreader


Depends on how well you strap it down...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ZRT1000 said:


> I am aware of that


Sorry, my bad. Your thread title and product description seemed to imply otherwise.


----------

